# Want to live to 120 yrs old? Let's compare notes



## ProteinFarts (Mar 30, 2014)

My long term goal is longevity. Been at it for 20 years now. I'm shooting for over 100 and then I'll see where I stand. Once you get over that number genetics and illnesses play a large role in if your living or dying. My goal is also age prevention. It's a little game I'm playing (with good success) with myself to see how long I can keep myself looking young. In addition to the supplements and foods below, I also rub baby oil from head to toe after I have bathed, and while still in the shower. Then I rinse and towel off to take off the excess. This puts on a nice layer but you don't have any shine so people don't look at you weird lol. Any of you have the same goal? If so do you have any supplements that you can add to this list? Or whole foods? Or life style choices and etc? And I take a good multi vitamin/mineral. So I'm either going to live forever or die of liver disease lol. 

:: My daily supplements ::

Vit D 5000 IU
Pycnogenol
Lycopene
Astaxanthin
N-Acetyl-Cysteine
Vit E
Acetyl-L-Carnitine
Vit C
Alpha Lipoic Acid
Selenium
Grape seed extract
Lutein
CoQ-10
Zinc
S.O.D. 3
Garlic
Green Tea Extract
Milk Thistle
Beta Carotene (Vit A)
Omega 3
Multidiphilis (good gut bacteria)

---

:: I try the eat lots of these although it's hit and miss ::

- Blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, raspberries, red grapes, raisins, prunes, mixed dried fruit 
- Olive oil
- Broccoli, Brussels sprouts 
- V8
- Tomatoes
- Spinach
- Green tea, coffee
- Wheat germ, flax seed
- Yogurt  
- Nuts, walnuts, almonds
- Beans, black beans, pinto beans, red kidney beans, small red beans
- Grape juice
- Garlic


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

take what u want but know this we all got a ticket and when that ticket is called its lights out


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 30, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> take what u want but know this we all got a ticket and when that ticket is called its lights out



Preordained destiny? I think not. I control mine.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's not about the number of years, it's about the quality of those years. Enjoy life and make the most out of it, because there are way to many variables you have no control over. I have a few friends and relatives that didn't make 40 and a brother that died at 30. Are you implying that they are somehow inferior to you and they weren't good enough to control their own destiny? Classless statement bud. I'm sure their are lots of members that have lost loved ones far too early.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 30, 2014)

I hate the be the bearer of bad news but larger people don't live as long as smaller people.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 30, 2014)

Assassin32 has this nailed shut IMO.

Quality over quantity. Once I'm approaching the point I can no longer take care of myself, I'll take myself out. 

Prolonging life is BIG business in the US, and IMO designed simply to fleece the prolonged out of their life savings which could otherwise be passed-on to their children and grandchildren, thus increasing the likelihood of the form of indentured servitude which corporate America has come to rely on. 

Give me 65 exceptional years and let me go out with dignity and on my own terms, passing-down my savings to my kids and helping to extricate them from white collar slavery rather than pushing me around in a wheelchair wearing an adult diaper while I wonder where I am until I die penniless of natural causes at 85.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 30, 2014)

If I make it to 50 im good.  This world will be complete shit by that point anyway.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 30, 2014)

Protein, you are retarded if you think all that whole foods, clean foods, vitamins are going to make you live longer.........Think about it....There was a time when no additives or preservatives were around......Farmers ate what they grew and killed.....They died in their 40s and 50s....  I agree eating clean might keep you from killing over sooner than eating shit food everyday but its not going to make you live longer.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Preordained destiny? I think not. I control mine.



I like you bro but that's a very ignorant comment.  Any second can be our last no matter how clean or unclean our diets are.  You don't control anything as far as a car smacking you head on going down the highway or some shit like that.  Hopefully that never happens though.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> It's not about the number of years, it's about the quality of those years. Enjoy life and make the most out of it, because there are way to many variables you have no control over. I have a few friends and relatives that didn't make 40 and a brother that died at 30. Are you implying that they are somehow inferior to you and they weren't good enough to control their own destiny? Classless statement bud. I'm sure their are lots of members that have lost loved ones far too early.



I hear ya on that.  My best friend died three years ago in a house fire.  Went to bed healthy as a horse and all it took was an outdoor ceiling fan on the front porch catching on fire and that was it.  Life is extremely fragile.


----------



## Azog (Mar 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Protein, you are retarded if you think all that whole foods, clean foods, vitamins are going to make you live longer.........Think about it....There was a time when no additives or preservatives were around......Farmers ate what they grew and killed.....They died in their 40s and 50s....  I agree eating clean might keep you from killing over sooner than eating shit food everyday but its not going to make you live longer.



I agree. A LOT of this is up to genetic roulette. There are definitely things you can do to stack the cards in your favor, but genetics will always be the limiting factor.
My nearly 85 year old father is healthy as ****. He smoked 2-3packs of cigarettes for 30 years, and after that at least 2 cigars a day to this very day. His diet subsists mainly of cookies, ice cream, french toast, bacon, ham, Greek yogurt loaded with honey, fruit and rice pudding. With the occasional spaghetti and chili or cheeseburger. The dude is a freak of nature. Maybe if he NEVER smoked and ate clean, he would be able to crack 110.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 30, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Preordained destiny? I think not. I control mine.



My wife always says that if you just let people alone their true colors will shine. 
Your arrogance is starting to shine. 

Just my 02


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> If I make it to 50 im good.  This world will be complete shit by that point anyway.



Maybe death is a gift.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

bunch of negative fuks lol..I hope u live to 121 brotha


----------



## Yaya (Mar 30, 2014)

This one is a toss up to me

I would never wanna see my kids die before me

All the supplement stuff is good to a point


Be realistic bro..I hope u live to 120 but u wont.

Unless ur Asian and don't juice


----------



## Yaya (Mar 30, 2014)

Opc3. .miracle drug!!!!!  Market america changed my life


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> bunch of negative fuks lol..I hope u live to 121 brotha


I agree with bundy here. Some of u guys are way to ****ing serious some times. Damn


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't want to live much past 60. Living a long life is not my cup of tea.


----------



## espy (Mar 31, 2014)

My grandma is 99 years old and she smokes, eat only fatty stuff, hate veggies, drink booze from time to time, run to the corner store, etc.

I am not quite sure what exactly the source of longevity but she pretty much didn't do any of it.


----------



## espy (Mar 31, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Unless ur Asian and don't juice



Damn it, I was so close.


----------



## Lilo (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd worry more about having what to live for.


I've lost a great friend to suicide when she was still in her twenties. When we were both just kids, I don't think that longevity wasn't on her goal list. Her parents had a very healthy lifestyle, but nu parent hopes to outlive their child.

My point? As we get older, and based on experiences, our perceptions on life will change many times. 

Tomorrow I want to live to 120, the day after - I don't. All sorts of accidents can happen in the meantime. I don't know when or how it's going to end. All I care about is that when it does, if I ever get the time to look back, I'll go out with a smile.

So yeah - "do stuff that makes you happy so you WANT to live longer" - that's on my daily list of supplements. Sometimes I'll be sarcastic or facetious* about anything and everything. Who cares. Ride the wave, dude 


*Severity can vary but most cases are mild and moderate


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> bunch of negative fuks lol..I hope u live to 121 brotha



Lol, I love BB!!!!!
Go for it!  I hope you hit 121 too!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Mar 31, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't think that multi-vitamins and baby oil will do much for your longevity mate...

To start with, as pointed out by Jol, big people have shorter lives, that's a fact. No really tall guys or BBers in the 100+ club.

If you get a close look at the longevity record owners, they most often had a life actually deprived of quality food, vitamins, etc...like if harsh life conditions had actually slowed down their aging instead of accelerating it.

Longevity is mostly genetic, as it has been outlined by a few members we all know a smoking drunkard who made it past 95 as well as a Mr or Ms HealthyLife who died at 40 from a shitty disease.

On top of that, sports is not healthy at all when done at high intensity, which is the case of most people here. Yes, it is good for you to have an active lifestyle, but practising a sport at a high level is very taxing and tick off a few years from your life expectancy...That's Tyrell's answer to Batty in Blade Runner, "The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long".

I don't want to sound condescending or paternalist but thinking that you'll make it to 120 by caring about food and vits while lifting hard and juicing is a bit naive.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't care about living past the point where I can't fuk without breaking my pelvis...


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 31, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> bunch of negative fuks lol..I hope u live to 121 brotha



Bundy, when you make it to 50, that will make your Milfs age range about 90..... still gonna hit it?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 31, 2014)

Yaya said:


> This one is a toss up to me
> 
> I would never wanna see my kids die before me
> 
> ...



lol, my step-mothers mom is Japanese and she will be turning 103 this year...she has a beer everyday and doesn't take any supps!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2014)

My grandma is 87 and was on top if her roof a few weeks ago shoveling the snow off Hahahaha we were laughing our asses off when she told us about it. Both her sister lived to be 99 and 98 and drank wine everyday.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 31, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> My grandma is 87 and was on top if her roof a few weeks ago shoveling the snow off Hahahaha we were laughing our asses off when she told us about it. Both her sister lived to be 99 and 98 and drank wine everyday.



my grandma is 94 and my grandfather passed at 97 of pretty much old age, he had no illnesses. It's genetics


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm...

Thank you for those that support positivity. It's good to know there are some rational thinkers around here. The amount of negativity in this thread is very reminesant of bodybuilding.com. I am not a fan of it. Nore will I partake. 

Let's assume I have the quality of life figured out already ok. I've moved on. You can have quality and quantity you know. It's not a either or. 

I am surprised that within a group of people that spend a lot of time on completely transforming their bodies with basically nothing more than will power alone you guys would shrug off the power of "will power" like that. 

Apparently some you are, but I will not be spending my twilight years in a wheel chair with a broken dick. Old does not mean life less you know. 

Maybe some of you have warped you minds so much that you have convinced your self that taking certain things can't hurt you. But I have news for you. They can. And if things can hurt you then logic would dictate that things can also help you. Saying that taking healthing supplements and healthy foods your whole life will not increase your length and quality of life, is one of the most ignorant statement I have ever heard. 

To come to a conclusion that I am insensitive to others, because I want to be healthy and live a long time, is quite possibly the largest stretch of ones logic I have ever witnessed. Congradulations.

And yes I agree genetics plays a large role.


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Thank you for those that support positivity. It's good to know there are some rational thinkers around here. The amount of negativity in this thread is very reminesant of bodybuilding.com. I am not a fan of it. Nore will I partake.
> 
> ...



Don't let these guys pee in your Wheaties brother....  Bunch of grumpy fukrs!  You do what you do & keep sharing!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 31, 2014)

DF said:


> Don't let these guys pee in your Wheaties brother....  Bunch of grumpy fukrs!  You do what you do & keep sharing!



Wheaties is not so good of a choice Df.  How about don't let these guys pee in your steel cut oats........much better carb.


----------



## nightster (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm going to live until I die... thats all we can do.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 31, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Thank you for those that support positivity. It's good to know there are some rational thinkers around here. The amount of negativity in this thread is very reminesant of bodybuilding.com. I am not a fan of it. Nore will I partake.
> 
> ...



My only comment in this thread was that I don't wish to live to a ripe old age, ~60 is more than enough for me. This comment has me puzzled though and especially the highlighted portion. 

In another thread you claimed humans have only evolved to Eat meat and berries. I'm sure you have other foods but these were the two you mentioned as being the best and the logic behind it was that we've evolved over thousands of years to eat these foods. This is he actual post I'm referring to



ProteinFarts said:


> We ate meat and berries for 1000's of years. That is what our body prefers and has adapted too. Even if it's been the opposite for the last 100 years. It takes many more generations than that to morf any body functions. So that is the diet I would suggest mirroring. I do the meat. Not so good at the berries.



My question is how do you reconcile your position about evolution on one hand and 'healthy supplements' on the other? Your logic dictates we haven't adapted to supplements. Healthy or not, and that remains to be seen in situations where deficiency isn't an issue, taking them doesn't mean you'll live longer than someone who doesn't. If you agree genetics plays a role than scientifically speaking genetics is the only thing able to increase your life span. Your healthy living will only allow you to express whatever your genes dictate they won't add to it, although they could certainly take away from it. 

I'm not trying to hate on you either but your stances are puzzling.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 31, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> My only comment in this thread was that I don't wish to live to a ripe old age, ~60 is more than enough for me. This comment has me puzzled though and especially the highlighted portion.
> 
> In another thread you claimed humans have only evolved to Eat meat and berries. I'm sure you have other foods but these were the two you mentioned as being the best and the logic behind it was that we've evolved over thousands of years to eat these foods. This is he actual post I'm referring to
> 
> ...



No your a smart guy I appriciate your feedback. I don't mind debating. I just prefer to do it in a friendly way. And I don't claim to know everything. That's why I said let's compare notes. 

Well that's basically what they ate right? So we agree on that? Of course dependent on region and race. We will all at least agree we ate some diet based on Omnivores. We can probably all agree that is was mainly unprocessed and what they could forage for. Meat, berries (fruit), and vegetables. Science has of course come a long way. Science can fill in the holes that our foods we eat today don't provide. Fast food and all that crap - no CLA in cows anymore and etc. I am not very good at eating those whole foods I listed. I try but not very well. I do what I can. I do take the supps each day though. Not all of them - a third each day. To expensive otherwise. So i guess I try and take what I know about our base diet, and add to it the way I best know how. Just as we add mass amounts of protein to gain more muscle because science has proven it beneficial to achieve that goal. 

I am a firm believer in antioxidants. I am not alone. Millions of others believe as I do. Here is a good example. Genetics play a large role in your muscle frame too. How big. how small. how estetically pleasing to the eye. Void of enhancement drugs, you can only manipulate that base genetic structure to a certain point for the most part. You cannot completely flip it. Become another body. You either have big joints or small joints. You have a little waist or a blocky one. Wide shoulders or narrow. Again you can add or take away from these areas of course. 

The same goes with my assessment. Say I don't do a single thing good or bad. And my ticket was punched at 80. If I lead a shitty life then maybe I can take away 20 yrs off that number. A good life and maybe I can add 20 years. We can all only manipulate what we got. Mind and body. Highschool reunions are a good example of this mindset. My parents just went to theirs at 62. A great deal of them were on their last leg. My parents just climbed mt Kilimanjaro. My parents take all the supplements and whole foods I do (to even a better degree on their own accord). Not that I needed it, but in them I see direct evidence that it pays off.   

Tell me I'm wrong but did not admin create a category in this forum for these types of discussions. You guys talk gear here ok. I don't judge I could care less. But above all this is a work out/body building forum right? There is a lot more to a body than big muscles as you all know. If I came in here and said I want to take my 150lb frame and make it 200lbs in 5 years via working out. Every single one of you would say "go for it bro!". "Do what you put your mind to!". And I would love to read the motivation. Then why am I not afforded the same luxury for trying to manipulate my body in a internal way - on top of an external way?? You have to admit that's good question lol.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmmm....this is an interesting thread. I don't know why people just can't let other people have their beliefs and everyone go on your happy way. THE FACT IS....nobody knows which way is the correct way. 
So if you believe in preordained destiny then so be it.  
If you believe that you can do things in your life to lead a healthier longer life then go for it and succeed. 
I see ccontradictions on both points here. 
Most of us on this forum lead a healthy life style, eating well training hard to keep our bodies fit and some even taking HGH for anti aging..Hmmm. 
If you don't thing doing these things are going to give you a better chance than the fat ass slob on the couch stuffing down McDonald's and Kentucky fried chicken smoking packs of cigs a day from having a heart attack and kicking it early than I think a dumbbell or two may have been dropped on your heads. 
People in the early 1900's and before only had a life expectancy of 40ish due to they didn't have the medical advancements to prevent and cure illnesses. And diseases. 
As tech,policy advances so has the life span. Which is now roughly in the 70's. 
They estimate that at the rate technology is advanced ing today's young could live to be around 110ish. 
DOCD nobody wants to live an old age and be ripe and that's what we think of when we think over 60. But if you were 60 and aged to the appearance of 30 or 40 would you still want to checkout? I doubt it. 
Preordained death, maybe maybe not. Guess we get to find that out in the end. 
I know personally I've had death come at me in force a good few times. and I managed to swipe it aside every time. When I was 14 I was in such a bad car accident that everyone in both cars died except for myself, I lost family that day and this wasn't Even my worst experience believe it Or not.  Maybe it just really wasn't my time to check out or was it because my personal mentality is that I won't go until I want to. I'll fight it every time and so far I've had more lives than a cat. And so far I've survived many times.  I've always had this mentality ever since I can remember Also I'll do every thing possible to keep myself youthful. Working out diet supplements, HGH what ever I think it takes. And if it works great and if it doesn't then who gives a F..ck I tried and that was my choice, I chose to put that effort in. 
Why would anyone want to put someone down for trying? Many things have been disproved. 
This world would be a lot more peaceful if everyone would just respect everyone else's beliefs and just be concerned with your own. 
I hope you live as long as you want protein and I hope your efforts turn out to be a success. 
For everyone else good luck to you as well and I hope you all live healthy fulfilled lives before it's time for your time to be up.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 31, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Hmmmm....this is an interesting thread. I don't know why people just can't let other people have their beliefs and everyone go on your happy way. THE FACT IS....nobody knows which way is the correct way.
> So if you believe in preordained destiny then so be it.
> If you believe that you can do things in your life to lead a healthier longer life then go for it and succeed.
> I see ccontradictions on both points here.
> ...



Well said bro.  I agree 110% with every single thing you just said.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> No your a smart guy I appriciate your feedback. I don't mind debating. I just prefer to do it in a friendly way. And I don't claim to know everything. That's why I said let's compare notes.
> 
> Well that's basically what they ate right? So we agree on that? Of course dependent on region and race. We will all at least agree we ate some diet based on Omnivores. We can probably all agree that is was mainly unprocessed and what they could forage for. Meat, berries (fruit), and vegetables. Science has of course come a long way. Science can fill in the holes that our foods we eat today don't provide. Fast food and all that crap - no CLA in cows anymore and etc. I am not very good at eating those whole foods I listed. I try but not very well. I do what I can. I do take the supps each day though. Not all of them - a third each day. To expensive otherwise. So i guess I try and take what I know about our base diet, and add to it the way I best know how. Just as we add mass amounts of protein to gain more muscle because science has proven it beneficial to achieve that goal.



I hope you don't misunderstand me. I'm not trying to say what you can and cannot talk about here. There's a sub forum for every topic from PLing/BBing to porn so you have every right to start this topic and it's different than the norm so I can admire that. It's also a good idea to take care of your insides I'm not denying that either. My main point was that I see holes in the logic and inconsistencies so I'm playing devils advocate to find out if it's on my understanding of what you're saying or of it's your actual statements.

My point with the evolution comment was that on one hand you mentioned we should eat what we've adapted to and we can only adapt after many generations and on the other hand you mention a grocery list of supplements. Neglecting the question of if they're beneficial or not, how can we have adapted to synthetic supplements if they've only been around a handful of generations max?

The other point is that the human body is highly adaptive. Changing genetic coding may very well take generation after generation but you don't need to change genetic coding to adapt. If we took so long to adapt we would have been extinct many thousands of years ago. You want simple irrefutable proof on how quick we can adapt and evolve, look at vaccines. After a few days you've evolved....



> I am a firm believer in antioxidants. I am not alone. Millions of others believe as I do. Here is a good example. Genetics play a large role in your muscle frame too. How big. how small. how estetically pleasing to the eye. Void of enhancement drugs, you can only manipulate that base genetic structure to a certain point for the most part. You cannot completely flip it. Become another body. You either have big joints or small joints. You have a little waist or a blocky one. Wide shoulders or narrow. Again you can add or take away from these areas of course.



I fail to see how you provided a good example of anything to do with antioxidants and I'm not sure how the rest of the paragraph relates to the topic of antioxidants. 

I agree antioxidants have their uses in the body but they also have their limitations. Almost all RCT's on antioxidants have shown NO health benefits, no decrease in mortality, no cancer fighting benefits, etc. Statistically speaking, you're more likely to die sooner if you take antioxidant supplements than if you didn't. Not trying to scare you but those truly are the statistics from actual peer-reviewed studies. Furthermore, James Watson (co-founder of the DNA double-helix structure and one of the fathers of modern day biology IMO) is quoted as saying "antioxidants may have caused more cancer than they've prevented" and many of the researchers tend to agree with him. It's ironic that the 'father' of anti-oxidant supplementation (who first proposed about the cancer fighting benefits) died from prostate cancer of all things. Free radicals (oxygen molecules basically) also happen to be a necessary biological process and they aren't always bad and neither is the oxidization they promote. Free radicals are a NECESSARY aspect of the human immune system. Free radicals are how chemotherapy and radiotherapy work in treating cancer patients....no free radicals and you get a cancer treatment that will fail before it has even began. There are a few other issues as well but that one in particular stuck out at me as cancer fighting is one of the biggest claims of antioxidant use. 

I know many millions of ppl also believe in their benefits, even though scientifically it's not been proven, but does that really change anything or make it anymore true? I can show you over a million ppl who thought slavery was right. Same goes for anti-Semitism...are those anymore valid bc of the size of their following?



> The same goes with my assessment. Say I don't do a single thing good or bad. And my ticket was punched at 80. If I lead a shitty life then maybe I can take away 20 yrs off that number. A good life and maybe I can add 20 years. We can all only manipulate what we got. Mind and body. Highschool reunions are a good example of this mindset. My parents just went to theirs at 62. A great deal of them were on their last leg. My parents just climbed mt Kilimanjaro. My parents take all the supplements and whole foods I do (to even a better degree on their own accord). Not that I needed it, but in them I see direct evidence that it pays off.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong but did not admin create a category in this forum for these types of discussions. You guys talk gear here ok. I don't judge I could care less. But above all this is a work out/body building forum right? There is a lot more to a body than big muscles as you all know. If I came in here and said I want to take my 150lb frame and make it 200lbs in 5 years via working out. Every single one of you would say "go for it bro!". "Do what you put your mind to!". And I would love to read the motivation. Then why am I not afforded the same luxury for trying to manipulate my body in a internal way - on top of an external way?? You have to admit that's good question lol.



If you didn't do  anything wrong and your ticket punched at 80 it means your genes said your time was up. If you lead a shitty life you can take years off it by incurring health ailments sure but the converse doesn't necessarily hold true. to add onto your life is more than a stretch IMO. By your definition, perfect health got you to 80 and the only reason you'd die earlier is bc of some health condition from a shitty lifestyle. Your contention is basically saying leading a healthy lifestyle would provide an equal but opposite result and you'd live longer. But How does a healthy lifestyle undo what hasn't been done? We already agreed genes take too long to manipulate to be a factor here. 

I'll bite on the example of your 2 parents and give you examples from my personal life (congratulations by the way, that is quite a feat for them to have accomplished). My mother, my aunt, and 3 of their friends all live the 'healthy lifestyle'. For the last ~25-30yrs they've EACH supplemented with more products than you could name off the top of your head (I'm not exaggerating either). I went shopping for my mother one day for her vitamins and whatnot. Spent over $350 and that wasn't everything she needed. These ppl do EVERYTHING you're suggesting: none have smoked once in their life, touched alcohol only a handful of times ever, eat  chicken and fish but no read meat (bc of the carnitine scare BS), only organic produce, supplements out the ass, only whol foods, go to the naturopath doctor, etc etc etc. You name it they've done it or followed it. The ironic part is, with all these 'healthy' things they do, THEY ARE THE 5 MOST UNHEALTHY PEOPLE IN MY ENTIRE LIFE and that's including a few crackheads I know. If I listed everything wrong you'd think I read it from a book or something. My point is there is a limit to how healthy we can be, unless you're deficient in something most of these supplements are nothing more than ROI's for some corporate big wig, and diminishing returns holds true even here. 

The human body adapts and evolves by many mechanism and one of the most important ones is the stress/adaptation model. Look up Hans Seyle's General Adaptation Syndrome. We receive a stress/stimulus. This causes a fight or flight response in the body. If the stress is too great you don't recover and ultimately death could occur. If the stress is recoverable from, the body adapts so as to handle that stress in the future. Where am I going withy this? In the pursuit of 'ultimate health and well being' and doing all these various things to remove stressors, etc you could very well be doing just the opposite and making yourself worse off. How can you adapt to anything if you never get exposed to it? And if you haven't adapted to it now bc you've avoided it just imagine how much more difficult it would be to deal with it later on when you're older and less resistant. The fundamentals of this are right before your eyes...it's how weight lifting and aerobic exercise work, it's how vaccines work, how the immune system works, how the digestive system works, how hormones work (if you're on a cycle the testes stop getting the LH signal. No stimulus/stress means no test production and the testes atrophy and lose function), the HPTA sees excess test as a stimulus to start aromatization, the examples are limitless here. It's like the stories of the parents who 'over-protect' their kids and the kids never learn how to make it in the real world. Many of us do this but in regards to BBing and hormones. We think estrogen is bad, we think cortisol is a bad hormone, we think catabolism is always a bad thing. Believe it or not all those things are necessary bc the stimulus they provide helps us get the response we desire in our pursuit of training. 

I know I'm long-winded and you possibly stopped reading several paragraphs ago lol but IMO going to extremes to remove stress and do this do that etc are counter-productive. Stress and adaptation is the foundation of evolution. To remove it from your life bc you fear the unknown is akin to removing yourself from the evolutionary gene pool IMO. No stimulus = no adaptation = no evolution. You're basically standing still and you don't strike me as the type of person who wants that. You seem like a mover, a doer, a go getter. At the end of the day you're free to practice what you wish and no one can take that away from you. Whatever you do, I wish nothing but the best


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2014)

damn doc u dont fuk around lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> ....
> If you don't thing doing these things are going to give you a better chance than the fat ass slob on the couch stuffing down McDonald's and Kentucky fried chicken smoking packs of cigs a day from having a heart attack and kicking it early than I think a dumbbell or two may have been dropped on your heads.
> 
> DOCD nobody wants to live an old age and be ripe and that's what we think of when we think over 60. But if you were 60 and aged to the appearance of 30 or 40 would you still want to checkout? I doubt it.
> ...



Besides the fact I prefer 5Guys or Wendy's to McD's you described to to a T 

I too have been close to death on more than one occasion. Maybe that's partly why I'd rather not live too long who knows but seeing human beings being vaporized in front of your eyes at a young age will do that to you. Regardless, good health and good looks or not, I'd do the deed myself if I didn't believe suicide to be a sin. I'm all for you guys to live however long you want to live but that's not for me and I think you'll see there's a few others in this very thread who share similar thoughts. Obviously this reflects my own beliefs and I'm not trying to push that on anybody.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> damn doc u dont fuk around lol



Neither does Bundy and the Bundy. Hoe Express. Remind me when we're hanging out again over the summer...I'm ok with sloppy seconds


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> damn doc u dont fuk around lol


Hell no the Doc doesn't screw around LOL.... you better be prepared when you talk with Doc.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 1, 2014)

I stopped reading everyone's posts after the first page. 

I definitely don't want to live to be 100 let alone 120. I think if I hit 80 I'm good. Shit When I was 17 I knew I probably wouldn't live past 23. I said that a lot back then. I damn near didn't. Every year my age goes up by one is a blessing. I could care less if I lived to be 100. As long as I get to see my grand kids get married and have kids, I'll be happy. Life is good but at some point your quality of life starts declining. No way I want to be wearing a fukin diaper and having my kids or some fat nurse wipe my ass. Give me a gun and I'll bite a bullet before that shit happens.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I hope you don't misunderstand me. I'm not trying to say what you can and cannot talk about here. There's a sub forum for every topic from PLing/BBing to porn so you have every right to start this topic and it's different than the norm so I can admire that. It's also a good idea to take care of your insides I'm not denying that either. My main point was that I see holes in the logic and inconsistencies so I'm playing devils advocate to find out if it's on my understanding of what you're saying or of it's your actual statements.
> 
> My point with the evolution comment was that on one hand you mentioned we should eat what we've adapted to and we can only adapt after many generations and on the other hand you mention a grocery list of supplements. Neglecting the question of if they're beneficial or not, how can we have adapted to synthetic supplements if they've only been around a handful of generations max?
> 
> ...



Good morning. I don't misunderstand you. Points taken. I explained my rational the best I could above. And agree you don't fawk around lol. So I will not beat a dead horse. Not that you did. But if I kept going the horse may die. You made good points as well as I. My logic is not always sound. But it is my logic. As you said it works for me. 

Maybe a couple of you hit on something. I too had a tragic experience at a young age. It helped form my drives. I had a skying accident at 13 and had a stroke completely paralyzing my entire right side - face and all. Over the next 5 years I, for all extensive purposes, I fully recovered by willing it so - and 1000's of hours of hard work of course.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 1, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Good morning. I don't misunderstand you. Points taken. I explained my rational the best I could above. And agree you don't fawk around lol. So I will not beat a dead horse. Not that you did. But if I kept going the horse may die. You made good points as well as I. My logic is not always sound. But it is my logic. As you said it works for me.
> 
> Maybe a couple of you hit on something. I too had a tragic experience at a young age. It helped form my drives. I had a skying accident at 13 and had a stroke completely paralyzing my entire right side - face and all. Over the next 5 years I, for all extensive purposes, I fully recovered by willing it so - and 1000's of hours of hard work of course.



The strongest most powerful part of your body is your mind. WILL POWER IS REAL. if the desire and the will is there you can do amazing things. Things that are thought to be impossible, and this is no joke. 
I wish I could share with you all some things that have happened to me and my experience on over coming them. Unfortunetly giving details could give up my identity. 
Like I said in my post above. Death has come at me fiercely in my life time and it's been a never ending battle over coming injuries and rebuilding my body. 
My will power has been iron clad and I just refuse to go down. 
My right arm at one time was completely paralyzed. Could not budge it one millimeter. Doctors told me it was permanent with no chance of recovering. This scared the hell out of me. I thought I finally may be done. But I just refused to accept that. I fought to move that arm every single day all day with no success. It was as if you had a 200lbs dumbbell strapped to your hand and tried to do a front raise over your head, just wouldn't budge.  Until about one year later or so, I saw it move about a couple of millimeters. Ever so slight. This was a good day, you would have thought I won the lottery. I fought every day just to move it a little more building strength and gaining movement at a excruciatingly slow rate. It took me over another year before I could get my arm to raise over my head. That was the day I got back into the gym. Muscles atrophied so badly you could see bones in my shoulder and I couldn't even lift the bar. Fourtunetly I had a good friend who was patient and spotted me a,d helped me along the way. I hit legs fiercely during this time and any other exercise I could adapt to. It took a couple of years. After I built back a good solid base and had good strength again, this was the beginning of AAS for me and I just went at it as hard as I could until I made a full recovery. I'm bigger and stronger now then I ever was or at one point thought I could ever be. 
So believe in will power and the power of your mind, Its real and it's powerful. 
IF THERE IS A WILL, THERE IS A WAY......NEVER GIVE UP. YOURE NOT BEATEN UNTIL YOU SURRENDER, THEREFORE SURRENDER IS NEVER AN OPTION.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job protein. I'm glad you had the will and strength and mindset. to over come your injuries. I'm sure you thought recovery was impossible but your will power pulled you through. That is great.


----------



## debixxxo (Apr 8, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> My long term goal is longevity. Been at it for 20 years now. I'm shooting for over 100 and then I'll see where I stand. Once you get over that number genetics and illnesses play a large role in if your living or dying. My goal is also age prevention. It's a little game I'm playing (with good success) with myself to see how long I can keep myself looking young. In addition to the supplements and foods below, I also rub baby oil from head to toe after I have bathed, and while still in the shower. Then I rinse and towel off to take off the excess. This puts on a nice layer but you don't have any shine so people don't look at you weird lol. Any of you have the same goal? If so do you have any supplements that you can add to this list? Or whole foods? Or life style choices and etc? And I take a good multi vitamin/mineral. So I'm either going to live forever or die of liver disease lol.
> 
> :: My daily supplements ::
> 
> ...



I'd quite fancy being an old healthy person, although I think as soon as I hit old time I will live on chocolate cake & pizza 😂 

Just now I don't take much supps apart from juice plus capsules.. Feel quite good on them & my skin is clearing up well! Does your skin not go mega oily after baby oil? 
I have a feeling my skin would go bad if I done that! 😜


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> The strongest most powerful part of your body is your mind. WILL POWER IS REAL. if the desire and the will is there you can do amazing things. Things that are thought to be impossible, and this is no joke.
> I wish I could share with you all some things that have happened to me and my experience on over coming them. Unfortunetly giving details could give up my identity.
> Like I said in my post above. Death has come at me fiercely in my life time and it's been a never ending battle over coming injuries and rebuilding my body.
> My will power has been iron clad and I just refuse to go down.
> ...



Sorry I missed this. Wow good job! That's impressive. You as well, good job not giving up. 

Her is a interesting bit. I'm right handed. So my right hand should be stronger. But it was the side that was paralyzed. So my left side has since been much stronger as a result. Twice now over the last two weeks, my left arm failed before my right on a lift. That's huge. 25 yrs that took me.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 18, 2014)

This makes me think of the whole Bulletproof movement going on.  Modified paleo diet with the goal of removing myco toxins and using "biohacks" to modify life/live longer. 

It's cool you have healthy goals man, worst things you could  be doing than eating healthy and taking vitamins.  See you in Valhalla, I'll make sure to buy you a drink when you get there bro.


----------



## philipj (Jan 11, 2015)

I am 71, going on to 72.  High school graduate in 1960, and in USAF basic training 9 days later.  Been an Air Policeman, Combat Defense SOG. In 1967 I started as a Deputy Sheriff.   There I met a base gymn manager who inspired me to make good decisions, same as my parents had done.   At 18 I worked outside for 12 hours at -42 below zero, but it was my USAF job to do.

After years of exercise, farming, working 2 & 3 jobs at a time, I learned that a real MAN does what has to be done.  One jobs was sales for a supplement Company from Arkansas where I learned what was possible healthwise.   I was asked to make a life plan and out came "I want to live to 162, and die by a jealous husband shooting me as I leave his wife's bedroom window".   At 71, we just had a terrible blizzard, you may have heard about lour 190 car whiteout accident.  On my way home a car was stuck in  deep road snow.  I got out, and due to experience got the car free, and made  path for them to drive home.  Any one who would have joined me, in that blizzard, speak up and give us your life goal that is beyond what most think you are capable.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 11, 2015)

ProteinFarts said:


> My long term goal is longevity.





Bro Bundy said:


> take what u want but know this we all got a ticket and when that ticket is called its lights out





ProteinFarts said:


> Preordained destiny? I think not. I control mine.



Like BB said, when it's your time, it's your time. And as far as controlling your destiny, how are you going to control the fuktard that's driving a car hopped up on 4 Loco's and weed and runs a traffic light? You teens and 20 somethings on this board that are so fuking self entitled haven't got a clue. It's days like this, posts like this, that really make me miss PFM.


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 13, 2015)

I respect your decision to live that long. For me, I'm happy to reach age 70  as long my family is in good condition.


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 14, 2017)

120 years man... idk if i would wanna be that old... pros cons?


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 14, 2017)

I feel.like you would have no friemds at that age lmao


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

ProteinFarts said:


> Nuts



Did you survive digesting all that daily? Or....

View attachment 11257


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 21, 2021)

ProteinFarts said:


> My long term goal is longevity. Been at it for 20 years now. I'm shooting for over 100 and then I'll see where I stand. Once you get over that number genetics and illnesses play a large role in if your living or dying. My goal is also age prevention. It's a little game I'm playing (with good success) with myself to see how long I can keep myself looking young. In addition to the supplements and foods below, I also rub baby oil from head to toe after I have bathed, and while still in the shower. Then I rinse and towel off to take off the excess. This puts on a nice layer but you don't have any shine so people don't look at you weird lol. Any of you have the same goal? If so do you have any supplements that you can add to this list? Or whole foods? Or life style choices and etc? And I take a good multi vitamin/mineral. So I'm either going to live forever or die of liver disease lol.
> 
> :: My daily supplements ::
> 
> ...



everyone’s days are numbered my friend, when it’s our time, it’s our time. No thwarting, and no one makes it out of life alive. 
Side note, most of the data on MK677 is done with elderly patients. Under close supervision (bloods) a lot of success has come in context of building blocks for longevity from ibutamoren.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 21, 2021)

This is a six year old thread, doubt op will respond :32 (18):


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> This is a six year old thread, doubt op will respond :32 (18):



Not in mummy years. Context matters


----------



## Mhenshaw (Jan 21, 2021)

ProteinFarts said:


> Preordained destiny? I think not. I control mine.




"I am the master of my fate, I am the Captain of my soul."

I used to believe that way also...

Dont forget that earlier in the poem, Henley states, "...under the bludgeonings of chance my head is bloody..."

I agree that chance greatly favors the prepared... but life can find ways of kicking your teeth in if given even a slight opportunity.

Work hard! Plan. Work your plan. ...but live each day as if it is your last.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 21, 2021)

I can honestly say I'm not sure I want to live that long.  I want to enjoy life without restriction and restraint.  When the quality of life goes down... I say put me down like a horse.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 21, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I can honestly say I'm not sure I want to live that long.  I want to enjoy life without restriction and restraint.  When the quality of life goes down... I say put me down like a horse.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 26, 2021)

Quality vs Quantity


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2021)

The thread is about 7 years old. I dont think the OP has posted much since. I'm not one to think the worst but the man may have not met his goal.


----------

